

Googles long-term memory - blackdanube
http://shezi.posterous.com/googles-long-term-memory

======
paulodeon
It's called behavioural retargeting
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavioral_retargeting> and it's becoming a lot
more popular with advertisers. I get it all the time...

------
bartl
Google cannot know if you already bought the RAM, or were still merely
considering buying it. So it looks like they assume the latter, just in case.

------
georgieporgie
I was shopping for a simple necklace for the femm-bot and found an acceptable
one at overstock. For at least the following month, I was positively bombarded
with advertisements for that necklace. It was particularly annoying, since I
had _already bought it_.

(I don't actually know which ad network I was being harassed by, it just
happens to be the only long-term advertising I recall being exposed to)

